# Fruit Cake?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wondering who out there actually likes fruit cake... And I don't mean as a door stopper. My current favorite below...









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Liked, didn't love, it as a kid but haven't had it in years. Today, I think it would evoke a positive response that was more nostalgia than actual enjoyment of the taste.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I like it homemade with real fruit and lots of walnuts. 
Commercial fruitcake is generally horrible.


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

I love it! I agree with Ron that a good homemade one is best but I’ve enjoyed some commercial ones as well.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I like it, though I'm the only one in my family that does. And Claxton is the only brand I buy.

Many years ago I used to do business with the gal who, along with her brothers, owns the company now, supplying them with tins, baskets, and such for their special seasonal packaging. IIRC, her father bought the company back in the 1940's from the original founder. So, still family owned and operated. Really nice lady - very committed to maintaining Claxton's legendary quality - as were everyone I ever met at the company.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never had it. Honestly, I don't think I've ever seen one in person.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Not an “American” fruit cake, yet it’s the best holiday cake with fruit I think I’ve ever had in my life. Nice and airy, light flavors, with pops of dried fruit and candied orange peel


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a fan. In my area, the one Costco carries is the one I like the best.


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Scap said:


> I'm a fan. In my area, the one Costco carries is the one I like the best.


Yeah, I like that Costco one.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don’t care for it but maybe I’ve just never had a good one. I haven’t eaten it for years. My dad used to get several as gifts every year and I’d try them occasionally. He loved them, but he also liked drinking buttermilk…


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Never cared for them, but they do make good door stops and paper weights.


----------



## Ken C. (Aug 19, 2021)

I haven’t had it in years, but last time it was homemade. It had plenty of rum in it. That was of course the best part.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I like buttermilk.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> I like buttermilk.


I'll wipe out a buttermilk pie by myself.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I love fruit cake but you have to be willing to spend the money for a good one.......Most people get introduced to a cheap one with big pieces of citron and very little cake and nuts. 

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Scap said:


> I'll wipe out a buttermilk pie by myself.


My aunt made a sugar free buttermilk pie for thanksgiving. It was the first time I had tasted one, and it was delicious.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’d set precedent and trade some cigars for unwanted fruitcake.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> I’d set precedent and trade some cigars for unwanted fruitcake.


Got you covered Ron. Don't worry about the cigars.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bird-Dog said:


> Got you covered Ron. Don't worry about the cigars.


I think you both win


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks, Jack. The postage will be excessive. 
Don’t worry, pal, I won’t recip.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Thanks, Jack. The postage will be excessive.
> Don’t worry, pal, I won’t recip.


Free shipping. Just enjoy!


----------



## PRUHDLR (Jan 12, 2022)

CLAXTON FRUITCAKE from Claxton Ga. has een around for many,many years. 
At least 60+.
The thing is FRUIT and not Cake. It has no cake. Just super rich tasting fruit.
The ONLY fruit cake for me. Love it !! ---- pruhdlr


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

So good


----------

